# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Сложности с духовным именем для ребенка

## Aleksey_Konstantinovich

Харе Кришна, примите, пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде.

Вскоре родится ребенок (мальчик). Хочется назвать его духовным именем. 
Есть очень серьёзные межконфессиональные сложности с родителями (номинально Православными, и фанатично настроенными).

Так и не смогли найти какое-либо духовное имя, которое было бы похоже на Русское/Славянское.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что-нибудь.

Спасибо!

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Клим (Клементий), Сева (Всеволод).

----------


## Aleksey_Konstantinovich

А есть такие вайшнавские имена?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Клим - это мула-мантра. Сева означает служение.

----------


## Aleksey_Konstantinovich

Враджендра Кумар прабху, примите мои поклоны и большую благодарность!
Если еще какие-нибудь имена придут в голову - напишите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Aleksey_Konstantinovich

> Клим - это мула-мантра. Сева означает служение.


Спасибо вам болшое! Назвали Сева. Мои поклоны!

----------

